# NBC HD Audio Dolby Digital muffled



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

All my other HD channels sound normal, but on HD NBC it sounds like the voice is coming from all speakers equally instead of just my center. I have to turn the volume up louder than any other station. Anyone else have this? I'm in Dallas area. DD 5.1 via optical cable.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

sgrimess said:


> All my other HD channels sound normal, but on HD NBC it sounds like the voice is coming from all speakers equally instead of just my center. I have to turn the volume up louder than any other station. Anyone else have this? I'm in Dallas area. DD 5.1 via optical cable.


What are you watching?? Sounds a lot like the receiver is trying to decode a signal that is not DD5.1. Either that or it is being broadcast in DD2 channel.


----------



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm in Dallas and it happens on my OTA and the mpeg4 channel 5. Leno is the worst offender. Yet, when musical acts come on, they sound fine. Luckily most of the prime time shows sound good but the news and stuff like that use all the speakers for dialog.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks bob for confirming nothing is wrong with my setup and that I'm not crazy. You're right, Leno is the worst sounding. Why is just NBC local mpeg4 in Dallas doing this? Any way we can get this corrected?


----------



## phillipm (Sep 5, 2006)

On our Directv HR-20 - NBC plays the sound on the show at a lower volume than the commercials - when I am too slow to hit skip, the commercials really blast. This happens on channel 82 (national feed) and channel 10 (Phila local).

Fox does some of this too.

CBS seems to be the class act.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

phillipm said:


> On our Directv HR-20 - NBC plays the sound on the show at a lower volume than the commercials - when I am too slow to hit skip, the commercials really blast. This happens on channel 82 (national feed) and channel 10 (Phila local).
> 
> Fox does some of this too.
> 
> CBS seems to be the class act.


Hmm... In Chicago CBS is not the class act, when it comes to blasting commercials. They seem to have a higher volume and I have to jump and turn down the volume.


----------



## mazer75 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whoa this is an old thread! I am having this exact problem right now!! Was there a fix? I have an HR-21-700 that is brand new. I live in Hermosa Beach CA (90254), and am getting my NBC4 through DirecTV satellite. 

Everything on NBC is much lower in volume and sounds very "muffled" compared to all the other HD/Dolby Digital channels I've watched so far (just got this setup on Sunday 6/15). 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have had troubles in the past with my local NBC. My receiver would respond to the audio changes from DD by dropping the signal all together. Best way to tell is to switch the DD off in the Directv options and see if the audio clears up and is coming from the center channel. Then you know it is the source that is the trouble. You will lose the ambient sound from the rear. But at least the dialog will be clearer and less broken or muffled. Just remember to switch it back. I forget every now and then.


----------

